# Will Dura Ace FD work with SRAM Shifters?



## blbike (May 12, 2006)

I'm putting together another bike with SRAM (probably Red) components. I happen to have a Dura Ace 7900 front derailleur spare, will that shift properly with RED or Force Shifter levers? Thanks


----------



## Daren (Jul 25, 2008)

yes..


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Yep...


----------



## blbike (May 12, 2006)

Just a followup to my post. I've tried it, doesn't seem to work ideally. The small ring adjusts and works find, but the shift to the big ring isn't as smooth as using a Force front derailleur (other bike). The main issue I'm seeing is the shifters do not seem to have enough pull to get the front derailleur to adjust properly over the big chainring. No matter how I try to adjust the outer plate rubs the chain. My 2 cents.


----------

